# An awesome video featuring the Mating diplays of the guppy / endler hybrid



## The Dave (Jul 26, 2016)

Hello everyone, I breed N-Class Endlers ( Black Bars) and Guppy / Endler hybrids. Does anyone here keep these fish? I have N-class Endlers in one room and guppy hybrids in another. When I have to cull N-class fish, I put them in my hybrid tanks, and the results are amazing. They are very beautiful fish that are rarely seen in pet stores. They are much healthier than the fancy guppy, and display what is known as hybrid vigor. The mating displays of these hybrid fish are incredible. The following professionally-made, high definition video gives you an idea of what I am talking about. Enjoy. 

https://youtu.be/sxUKVCtl24w


----------

